# Win2k ---> NFS  Fileserver Software gesucht



## D-Fence (15. Januar 2004)

Hi!

ich muss von einem Win2000 Rechner übers Netzwerk auf einen NFS Fileserver zugreifen. Die 2 Festplatten des Fileservers sollen als Netzlaufwerke bei Windows erscheinen. 

Dafür brauche ich ja bekanntermaßen irgend eine Software............

Ich suche also eine gute Software die die folgenden Features hat:

- Auto Mounten von eingetragenen Servern beim Systemstart
- UID / GID und PCFSND Zugriff
- In Deutschland erhältlich oder Freeware


Kann mir da wer was empfehlen?


Ich hatte bisher getestet:

 Disc Access Lite:

Ganz nett, aber keine UID Option 


OmniLite

Irgendwie klappt das Automounten nicht und sie ist nur über Amerika zu bestellen, was ziemlich dumm ist, da das hier über die Firma gekauft werden soll und das nur mit Software aus Deutschland geht :/



Danke schonmal,

D-Fence


----------



## tuxracer (15. Januar 2004)

Es gibt meines wissens mal mindestens zwei mögliche Ansätze, wobei der eine kostet, und der andere nicht.

Der Ansatz der kostet: es gibt NFS Software für Windows, wie die aber heisst, frag mich nicht.


Die kostenlose Lösung:

installier den Samba Server, und gib die NFS verzeichnisse über diesen frei für den Windows Rechner


----------



## nightdancer (15. Januar 2004)

heute auf heise.de in den news:

Microsoft verschenkt Services für Unix
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/ps-15.01.04-000/

sind zwar gut 230 MB zum herunterladen, soweit ich das gelesen hab, aber damit sollte alles gehen!


----------



## tuxracer (16. Januar 2004)

@nightdancer


vielen Dank, das ist gut zu wissen


----------

